# اين اعثر على مغانط النيديوم فى مصر ?



## على المرسى (3 يناير 2011)

من اين اعثر على مغانط النيديوم فى مصر :18:


----------



## ميجان2 (5 يناير 2011)

سوف تجدة فى اى هارد ديسك قديم وتالف 
والهارد ديسك ( هو هارد ديسك الكمبيوتر المعروف يا عزيزى ولا تنسى لى الدعاء )


----------



## على المرسى (11 يناير 2011)

اولا شكرا عزيزى ميجان ولكن يوجد مغانط نيديوم على شكل اسطوانى ومربع ودائرى تباع ولكن لا اعرف من اين احصل عليها


----------



## ميجان2 (15 يناير 2011)

لا اعلم يا اخى الحبيب واخبرنى ان توصلت لشىء


----------



## على المرسى (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا عزيزى


----------



## naser27 (18 يناير 2011)

مش فاكر بس تقريبا من أكتر من سنة سألت محل الكترونيات أعتقد النخيلي و قاللى انه بيستوردها من تركيا بالطلب

روح اسأله ممكن تلاقى عنده جاهز


----------



## على المرسى (19 يناير 2011)

فين النخيلى دى اصلا يا اخ naser27


----------



## moustafa helal (19 يناير 2011)

انا الاخر يااخي والله عايز اعرف المغانط دي بتتباع فين


----------



## naser27 (23 يناير 2011)

النخيلى للالكترونيات ده مشهور جدا و اسأل عنه
http://www.nekhely.com/home-new.htm

تحت عند باب اللوق أو التحرير مش فاكر.............أسأل عنه أي حد بيصلح الكترونيات و هيقوللك فين


----------



## يونس المصلاوي (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي وعزيزي السيد علي المحترم اذامازلة تبحث عن مغانط النيديوم فذهب الى اي ميكانيكي قريب منك واساله عن مفك مغناطيسي اسف لا اعلم ما تسمونه في مصر ولكن في العراق يسما درنفيس مومغنط وشكرا


----------



## يونس المصلاوي (23 يناير 2011)

ملاحضه ...... ستجده موجود في محلاة بيع العدد اليدويه وهذا متوفر لديكم واذا احتجة الى اي مساعدة فساكون الى جانبك بأذن الله


----------

